# Hardy schooling fish?



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

If psychotic fish don't bother you, you could always go for Danios.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

White clouds are cheap and not bad looking either. They can handle a good deal of mistakes.


----------



## nanocube (Dec 6, 2004)

go with danios-my friend never cycled his tank, and didnt even change the water until 2 months later-all the danios lived


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Harlequin rasboras aren't as sensitive as those other two species and are decent schoolers.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 17, 2003)

Emerald-eye rasboras are great too - mine hold a school well, and seem tough as nails (I found jumpers on the carpet twice, who were there for an indeterminate amount of time, and both are still doing fine).


G


----------



## Broodingwolf (Aug 29, 2004)

Ooh thanks -- I"ll go the rasbora route -- btw white clouds aren't tropical


----------



## pineapple (Jan 22, 2004)

grandmasterofpool said:


> White clouds are cheap and not bad looking either. They can handle a good deal of mistakes.


Tanichthys albonubes, White Cloud Mountain Minnows, are a deal harder to get hold of these days than either Paracheirodon innesi, Neon Tetra, or Paracheirodon axelrodi, Cardinal Tetra. Neon's sell for $0.75 in NYC. Clouds sell for $1.25.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## maestro001 (Oct 22, 2004)

Id go with Harlequins, they school quite well and are hardy, bought 8 12 months ago and they really colour up in good conditions, only lost 1 when he decided to jump out of the tank


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

True, white clouds aren't tropical, but they can be in a tropical tank and around here in MD they are cheaper than neons. Basically the opposite of the prices you quoted.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

Neons for $.75! And I thought NYC was expensive. I can't find neons for less than $1.25-2.00. 

If the tetra department is still appealing, I've always had good luck with black neons and glow-lite (sp?) tetras. Plus I've found both to be cheaper than neons or cardinals. They're usually not as visually appealing in the store, but good food and a healthy tank makes most fish much more attractive.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Glow Lite tetra sure are hardy. I've had some for a VERY long time that have been through a LOT. Black neons seem to school incredibly well at the store. I've never kept them myself.
White Clouds do great in a tropical tank and are probably the hardiest tetra mentioned so far.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Neons are usually pretty cheap and are on par w/white clouds. Smaller neons go for around $0.59 each and the larger ones for $0.99. White clouds are always hovering around $0.69 or so. Sometimes, I even see them sold in feeder tanks at $0.10 each. :icon_eek: 

Black neons school well in stores, since there's barely any cover there. The school eventually falls apart as they settle in and the school resembles those of cardinals.

P.S. white clouds aren't tetras; they're minnows. :wink:


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

I've had leopard danios for a while now and really enjoy them. And, I'd imagine that white clouds act very similarly. I, personally, wouldn't call them a schooling fish. They are very active and like chasing each other around, so maybe in that sense they are somewhat grouped. But, it that considered a school?

Brian.


----------



## Mini4x (Feb 3, 2004)

Tiger Barbs seem to live thru everything for me, but they can be nippers.. they are active too. 

I have a few flame tetras that school and they handle my neglect well too.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

BSS said:


> I've had leopard danios for a while now and really enjoy them. And, I'd imagine that white clouds act very similarly. I, personally, wouldn't call them a schooling fish. They are very active and like chasing each other around, so maybe in that sense they are somewhat grouped. But, it that considered a school?
> 
> Brian.


I think they're a "swarming" fish.


----------

